# Everyone! Ideal boyfriend/girlfriend height



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

With regards to the previous poll.

inches to cm

1 2.5
2 5.1
3 7.6
4 10.2
5 12.7
6 15.2
7 17.8
8 20.3


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Hmm.. Maybe 5'7 - 5'11 :b


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Another height thread?


Stay tuned for more... :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

As long as I don't have to look up to look them in the face I don't really care that much. Preferably top of their head just below my eyes though.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Whatever height the guy I'm in love with happens to be. :stu

Does it really matter? Seriously... I don't understand people's obsession with height.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm only 5'4, so if he's super tall, that could be a problem. But it'd never be a deal breaker.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm 5'10 and like my girls in between the 5'4" 5'6" range.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Grand said:


> Whatever height the guy I'm in love with happens to be. :stu
> 
> Does it really matter? Seriously... I don't understand people's obsession with height.


Yeah, same. I honestly don't get it.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Why is everyone *****ing? The thread says "*ideal* height".. That doesn't mean you exclude everything else.. :roll


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

^ huh?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Charmander said:


> ^ huh?


:sus Don't "huh" me! :b


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> :sus Don't "huh" me! :b


But I don't geddit


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Charmander said:


> But I don't geddit


Everyone's saying "It doesn't matter!" blah blah.. The thread says your "ideal height".. But that doesn't mean you would necessarily exclude any other height.. :b
It's just a question of ideal preference


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> But I don't geddit


Well of course you don't get it, after all you hid on top of a rock well it was raining with just a leaf stopping your tail from going out and killing you :lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Well of course you don't get it, after all you hid on top of a rock well it was raining with just a leaf stopping your tail from going out and killing you :lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Well of course you don't get it, after all you hid on top of a rock well it was raining with just a leaf stopping your tail from going out and killing you :lol


 Lolwut? :lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

5'10 is ideal. I'm 5'3. I don't like much more than 6'0 though. That makes kissing difficult and people become sort of awkward looking when they get that tall. Look like another species. Shorter than 5'6 isn't attractive either.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Lolwut? :lol


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i don't care shut up.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm 5'6" and would prefer to date a guy who is my height or taller.

I voted "Female and he should be 6-7 inches taller" because my boyfriend is 6'. :b


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Ideally he'd be over 6' tall.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I still can't grasp women's fascination with tall men :sus


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm 6'2, and I guess I'd want a girl around 5'7" or so. I really don't care how short they are, but I won't go out with a 6'5" giant.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm 6'2", so I wouldn't want someone much taller than me. I guess 5'7" or higher would be ideal? Too much shorter and it'd feel weird, I think.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

ideally, 2-3 inches taller


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Maybe a few inches taller, I'd prefer a guy taller than me, but not too tall.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've just realised this poll kind of excludes people who are attracted to their own gender I know if you're bi/pan etc you can just make do with the one gender that's listed but not if you're gay... Just saying..


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't give a lizards poo


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Nothing too short. But then again I don't want to be dwarfed by a super tall girl. Lol idk.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ideal gf is between 5'5" and 5'7" :O


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not that it's "ideal," but I simply find tallness (5'10+) to be extremely attractive.

I'm around 5'3/a bit shorter.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> It's not that it's "ideal," but I simply find tallness (5'10+) to be extremely attractive.
> 
> I'm around 5'3/a bit shorter.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mark101 said:


> I'm sure gay people will be distraught at being excluded from such a riveting thread :blank


Fair point.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Not that worried. I'm 6'3" so probably 5'3" right up to my height,not taller though


----------



## German (Jun 17, 2013)

Well I'm 6 feet and I would prefer a girl in the 5 feet 8 inches range.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm 5'7, and... well, he'd be fine if he was the same height as me, but I wouldn't terribly mind if he was a few inches taller either. Within reason really.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Height isn't that important to me, as long as there's not so much difference that I'd have to squat down or get a ladder to kiss him. It's nice if he's at least a bit taller than I am, but it's not an absolute requirement. I voted 4-5 inches taller simply because my boyfriend is about 4 inches taller. :b


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

mark101 said:


> I'm sure gay people will be distraught at being excluded from such a riveting thread :blank


i'm quite distraught. :blank


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I think 5'6" is ideal, so my ideal girl is totally average.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

AlchemyFire said:


> I still can't grasp women's fascination with tall men :sus


It's probably just a matter of different people being attracted to different things. Some others might find things you're attracted to hard to understand, and you with others.

Me personally, I don't really care. My crush in high school was over 6 feet tall. There are many different factors that determine my attraction to another person. A certain height doesn't automatically make me attracted or not attracted to a person.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I am female and I prefer guy 5'10" and taller.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Amethyst Forest said:


> Height isn't that important to me, as long as there's not so much difference that I'd have to squat down or get a ladder to kiss him. It's nice if he's at least a bit taller than I am, but it's not an absolute requirement. I voted 4-5 inches taller simply because my boyfriend is about 4 inches taller. :b


The guy I'm seeing is 10-11" taller than me. :b My ex was 8" taller than me.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I voted 6-7 inches shorter as I do usually prefer smaller girls, but I'm not really that fussed.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm 5'7 so my height or shorter is fine taller than me would bug me for some reason.


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

I am 6'6 so They can't be too short... like my 5ft x gf. Awkward situation.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

3


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I think ideal is a little shorter than me, but not super short; I'm 5'10, so around 5'6/7/8.

preferably shorter/equal to me in heels too. I've dated someone who was like 5'9 and I felt like a kid when we went into town togther, luls.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im pretty sure I answered this question. As long as the guy is as tall as me.. then whatever. Im 5'5.. so at least that and however much taller is fine.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a preference for tall guys (≥5'10, primarily due to a really irrational insecurity about being a giant since I was surrounded by short family members and was the "tall" kid in grade school) but also residual feelings from past girlish fantasies) so 5-7" taller is nice.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm 6' and I picked 4 to 5 inches shorter. I would say around 5'4 to 5'8.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm 6' 4" but I don't really care as long as I like them!


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

well I'm 5'7, so equal too or a few inches shorter!


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

mark101 said:


> I'm sure gay people will be distraught at being excluded from such a riveting thread :blank


:haha


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Neither is my ideal? I'm okay with anything as short as 5'8" to up to 6'1". 5'10-6'0" is my ideal. 

I'm 5'4".


----------



## dizzyizzy919 (Aug 7, 2010)

Haha I'm only 5'2 so anything taller would be acceptable. I just said 4-5 inches though because that's not too tall.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Natey said:


> I am 6'6 so They can't be too short... like my 5ft x gf. Awkward situation.


I know a 7'4" guy married to a 4'8".


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

mark101 said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that
> 
> Well i'd like to know what would be the ideal height of your boyfriend?


well, i suppose i'll tell you since you were you so considerate and asked so nicely!

around my height - and i'm 5'8 so between 5'7 to 5'10 would be ideal!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I am a male and my ideal girlfriend height would be an amazing smile and eyes you could dote over


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


> I know a 7'4" guy married to a 4'8".


He must have been really nuts over her.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ender said:


> He must have been really nuts over her.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

6'1'' tall... cute face... brunette... in shape


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

mark101 said:


> Thank you sir and good luck on finding your ideal partner.


Thank you! You, too, if you haven't already found her.


----------

